# Catch 22



## spensuh (Jan 28, 2013)

Generally speaking, I get either diarrhea or gas when I have to leave the house, which led me to think the cause is anxiety. For a while, I was in therapy and had medicine to treat a combination of depression and general anxiety. Unfortunately it wasn't enough to stop my bowel problems.

I stopped going and eventually ran out of medicine, so anxiety medicine isn't an option anymore. I tried taking Imodium before I went to sleep and I haven't had diarrhea in days. The problem was, I think it caused constipation. I felt like I had to go, but I couldn't, and I still had gas. If leaky gut syndrome is where you can feel gas coming out, but you can't stop it, I might have that. I'm not sure though. This is gross -- but to be fair, this post is about bowel movements -- but the type of gas I have varies through the day. Sometimes it's there simply because I'm worried about it and it goes away when I'm distracted, sometimes it's the kind I can't stop, sometimes it's 'dry', and other times it's coming from the left side of my lower stomach (I'm not sure if that is actually gas or something else). The worst part is the noise it makes when it's the latter. It sounds like my stomach is growling, but not quite. Not to mention, constant gas causes me to smell like poop, which is extremely embarrassing.

I've tried everything I can think of to stop it in the first place and to cover up the smell, but nothing works. I've tried fasting, drinking more water, spraying perfume, using body wash through the day, ect. I don't eat healthy in the first place, and I doubt that's going to change, so what else can I do to stop it? I've tried waking up earlier and going to school early, as well. I can't seem to go to the bathroom until after first period starts, but when I can finally leave to go to the bathroom, I can't go. I've even tried skipping lunch to use the bathroom, but then I have to go again after lunch ends. Is it just a psychological thing? Also, I had trouble going when I was little (in elementary school), if that helps at all. Let me know if anything needs clarification.


----------



## fa110n11 (Mar 7, 2013)

That sounds awful. I know that I get uncontrollable gas when I eat refined carbs. Maybe try cutting out white bread and such for a couple days to see if it helps.


----------

